# Irina Shayk - Schwanger + Hochzeit?



## beachkini (2 März 2011)

Der bestbezahlte Fußballer der Welt, Cristiano Ronaldo (26, Real Madrid) hat seiner Freundin, Topmodel Irina Shayk (25), einen Heiratsantrag gemacht.

Das berichten spanische Medien. Für den Antrag sei er zwischen zwei Trainingseinheiten von Madrid nach New York gejettet.

Die schöne Russin soll zudem schwanger von dem Starfußballer sein.

Für Irina ist es das erste, für Cristiano das zweite Kind: Er hat einen Sohn (Cristiano Jr., geboren im Juni 2010).


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2012)

Ist an den Gerüchten was dran?


----------

